# The French side they don't want you to see of Mexico City



## Aztec Eagle (Sep 11, 2006)

*Le France/Mexique*

Im sorry if it seem that i deviated from the main subject of this thread,but i was NOT the one who started going away from the subject ,my post was only an informed response to a previous ignorant statement.

But back to the subject,heres some pictures of buildings built in the French era of President Diaz.

Hotel Imperial

Shot with DMC-FZ5 at 2007-07-10


Shot at 2007-07-10

Main General Post office in Mexico City.


Shot at 2007-07-10

Shot at 2007-07-10


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*CHIDO i wanted to visit mexico city since i was 10 but now i have seriously put it in my mind to do this. no need for considering 
what a beautiful city you guys have, such a vibrant mix of architecture i wish i could find elsewhere*


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

funny the first set of picture looks a lot more portuguese than french to me...


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Great city !


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

Is there a word for this infusion of cultures we see in so many regions around the world? I think it's really cool seeing an area like this one preserved from so long ago.


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

DONI'84 said:


> ^^ ^^
> Anyway, I understand this neighborhood was hit hard by the earthquake of '85.. Is this true?


Yes, it's true. This area suffered a lot during the big earthquake. I think that 30% of La Roma was destroyed. Nowadays some buildings we see are just the old façade with a fully rebuilt interior.

Here you can see how some of the destroyed old buildings were replaced with modern (and ugly) constructions.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

beautiful
!


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Because of the 1985 earthquake, La Roma was almost totally abandonned. Now it's living a new "belle epoque" families are back and now they come with artists and intellectuals that give this area a particular charm.

Despite of this, there are still a few jewels that are abandonned or inappropriately restored and hopefully someday they will live a glory again...


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Continuing with the "french" side, we detour a bit to the Historical Center to see the Gran Hotel de la Ciudad de México (Mexico City's Grand Hotel).

It was one of those prefab buildings of the industrial revolution. Was made totally in France and brought to Mexico City. the ceiling is the only part not made in France, it was made in New York by Tiffany&Co.


----------



## Aztec Eagle (Sep 11, 2006)

*French in Mexique!*

I really dont whant to deviate from the original thread of THE FRENCH SIDE of Mexico City,but i thought that you might really would like to see this,plus is part of the French immigration of the President Diaz era,and its very unique.

Santa Rosalia,Baja California,Mexico

Santa Rosalía displays its unique French architecture in its beautiful buildings that have witnessed the history of this indomitable town. 

On July 7, 1885 the French company El Boleo initiated a mining operation of the rich deposits of copper with a concession from President Porfirio Diaz for a time period of 99 years, the company had a total tax exemption for 50 years and the use of 44,742 acres of land that eventually expanded to 1,342,260 acres. In exchange, El Boleo was obligated to build a town, a port and public buildings, to establish a maritime route between Santa RosalÍa and Guaymas, and to employ Mexican workers. 

From dusk until dawn, this French-inspired wooden town was built.

Many French lived in Santa Rosalia and they built homes,schools,banks,stores and many more buildiings out of wood.I remember the first time i visit this town it made me feel like i was on another country,it feels like a French colony the copper mine and its rusted machinery by the sea of cortez and old brick buildings,plus the old wooden ones make you feel like your in a movie set,wen i was a kid o thought it look like the village in the old Popeye movie. to bad no picture cant transmite that feeling.




Shot with Canon EOS 300D DIGITAL at 2007-07-10



Shot at 2007-07-10

In 1897, the Santa Barbara church was erected. Designed by Gustave Eiffel (Paris-Eiffel Tower Designer) in 1884, the church had been preconstructed over a period of two years to be displayed at the World Exposition in Paris in 1889. Mr. Charles LaForque, acting director of the company, saw the building in Brussels in 1895. At the request of the El Boleo employees, LaForque bought the building and that same year, the unassembled church crossed the Atlantic on the company vessel San Juan. 


Shot with Canon EOS 300D DIGITAL at 2007-07-10
Shot at 2007-07-10
:cheers: 
Shot with FinePix S5000 at 2007-07-10


Shot at 2007-07-10


Shot with Canon EOS 10D at 2007-07-10


Shot at 2007-07-10


Shot with CYBERSHOT at 2007-07-10

You can still buy French Pastries and Baggets in this Bakery.


Shot with CYBERSHOT at 2007-07-10



Shot with Canon EOS 300D DIGITAL at 2007-07-10

Shot with Canon EOS 300D DIGITAL at 2007-07-10

Shot with CYBERSHOT at 2007-07-10

P.S. Sorry for the size of the pictures,i could not find any smaller ones.


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

^^ Sorry, this thread is only and about Mexico City! hno:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Yoryi said:


> ^^ Sorry, this thread is only and about Mexico City! hno:


*i still welcome the notion of showing the french side of mexico, besides its something we havent seen!!!*
*enjoyed those pics!*


----------



## Aztec Eagle (Sep 11, 2006)

*ok.*



Yoryi said:


> ^^ Sorry, this thread is only and about Mexico City! hno:


I just thought that showing the Church built by Gustav Effiel,the same guy who desing the Eiffel Tower in Paris was important to show,but will comply!! Sorry.AGAIN!


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

^^ I understand you both. 

But, it'd be quite exhaustive to post every place with a French heritage in Mexico. Wars, invasion, imitation, immigration and Napoleon's obsession left all of them prints of France in Mexican culture and architecture.

Now that we're talking about these, you can see this heritage even in usual family names in Mexico. Betancur (Betancourt), Beltran (Bertrand), Lavin (Lavigne), Ebrard, Benard, Deschamps, Toussaint, Duprez, Derbez, etc. All these are family names quite usual to find in central Mexico. Even in people that has clearly not an European looking.

And more surprising: The name of the most famous Mexican music, Mariachi was given by the French who brought the costume of groups that used to sing in the weddings (mariage in French) and called them Les Mariages a word that turn with the time into Mariachi.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

non touristical and residential areas are always better than touristic areas.


----------



## DONI'84 (May 26, 2005)

Aztec Eagle said:


> I just thought that showing the Church built by Gustav Effiel,the same guy who desing the Eiffel Tower in Paris was important to show,but will comply!! Sorry.AGAIN!



looks more like a town in the wild west to me. Again, you.


----------



## Ral909 (Jul 30, 2004)

alex3000 said:


> Nice... but it actually looks pretty Mexican to me. :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ... :crazy:


Well, it was originally a neigborhood for the rich, back to the Porfirio Díaz era, and was completely french-looking, however, after 100 years, three earthquakes and being in a mexican city, it obviously has a mexican feel. But as others said, _necolassical_, _beaux-arts_, _art decó _and _art nouveau_ have never been american ( mean the whole continent ) originals nor representative architectural styles from the Americas ( with a little exception of _Art Decó_, a style made popular thanks mainly to the skyscrapers in the United States and Argentina, but emerged in France in 1925, after the stylization of lines). This is what we have from France. So, this neighborhood is french. Hey, we are both latin countries...:cheers:


----------



## Ral909 (Jul 30, 2004)

Aztec Eagle said:


> I hope you really read this.
> 
> Well i got news for you!! Most Mexicans live at least 1/4 as good as the midle class people in those neighborhoods!.
> 
> ...



Ok, can we just stop bringing this up ????? I mean, some americans hate mexicans because they seem inferior or whatever, and some mexicans hate americans because they envy their country and they humilliate them. And mexicans like americans because they pay in dollars, and americans like mexicans because they invented burritos, taquitos, and do the work americans do not like to do. That´s so simple!!!!!!!! Why can´t we mexicans work to make our country better and stop having envy for other´s countries ??? I mean, and with no offense to the U.S., we have too many countries we could take good things from. Why only look north ????

I love my Mexico, so i just talk like a patriotic citizen, focusing on my situation. I could be banned for this, but you don´t have a valid reason for doing so. I am not offending anyone, since when true has been banned ???:bash:


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Kafkas said:


> non touristical and residential areas are always better than touristic areas.


You're right! So I think it is always interesting to meet a local who shows you the city wherever you go...


----------



## Aztec Eagle (Sep 11, 2006)

Ral909 said:


> Ok, can we just stop bringing this up ????? I mean, some americans hate mexicans because they seem inferior or whatever, and some mexicans hate americans because they envy their country and they humilliate them. And mexicans like americans because they pay in dollars, and americans like mexicans because they invented burritos, taquitos, and do the work americans do not like to do. That´s so simple!!!!!!!! Why can´t we mexicans work to make our country better and stop having envy for other´s countries ??? I mean, and with no offense to the U.S., we have too many countries we could take good things from. Why only look north ????
> 
> I love my Mexico, so i just talk like a patriotic citizen, focusing on my situation. I could be banned for this, but you don´t have a valid reason for doing so. I am not offending anyone, since when true has been banned ???:bash:



Please some one delete this comment!!!! looks like it was writen by a 12 year old.


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

I quote the pics to make easier to watch them after the _impasses_... 



Yoryi said:


> Mexico City despite of what people may think, has a large heritage of French architecture due partially because of the French immigrants (more of 150,000 French citizens lived in Mexico City during the beginning of the 20th century and were known as the Barcelonettes) who came here looking for fortune. And partially because of the obsession of president Porfirio Diaz with France and its culture.
> 
> Mr. Diaz impulsed the construction imitating the French _savoir-faire_ and this, was not reserved only for the big palaces hosting national institutions, this French boom was also for the neighbourhoods where middle and high class people lived.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Heading to the downtown, we can see more jewels impulsed by president Diaz and inspired in French architecture be it neoclassical or art nouveau...

56.-









57.-









58.-









59.-









60.-









61.-







[/QUOTE]


----------



## padawan72 (Nov 1, 2003)

QUOTE=WANCH;14190661]Nice thread and pics  

There is a metro station in mexico city that is similar to the one in Paris. I don't know which part though.[/QUOTE]

Here you can see another angle of that station..


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

^^ Nice angle!


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Also the historic downtown has its examples of french influence. As you already show us Yoryi.


----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

Beautiful images Yoryi...really, Mexico D.F. is an amazing city...all things you can find there :yes:

Greetings and hugs for all from Cartagena, Columbia! kay:


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

^^ Thank you so much! Hugs for you too!


----------



## coolink (Apr 20, 2005)

I didn't know this you know......I thought mexico has only spanish colonial architecture.


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

The Imperial Hotel (built in 1908) today at 7am...









And a gift made in 1910 from the Frech community to the area...


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

*Cd de México es muy diversa y tiene muchas cosas lindas para visitar.*


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

A pic of the city in 1909 when the president Diaz was in the government and the French community began to consolidate...


----------



## padawan72 (Nov 1, 2003)

Yoryi said:


> A pic of the city in 1909 when the president Diaz was in the government and the French community began to consolidate...


LO peor de todo es que del 90% de los edificios que están en lugar de estas casonas afrancesadas, son horrendos.


----------



## A.Reece (Sep 4, 2005)

One of the many beautiful neigborhoods in Mexico City , i really like it although i've only been there once


----------



## PoLy_MX (May 11, 2007)

sii la ciudad es hermosa =D!!!

La colonia Roma ess simplemente encantadora


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

A lovely b/w picture... It's not in 1900 it is nowadays at the downtown...


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

A small beauty lost in the south of the city...


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

This is the French Post Building. It hosted a department store of French garments for the French community in the city...










And this is the French Cemetery, where the French soldiers who died in the war were buried and after them it continued to be the cemetery for the French community...


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

More pics of charming La Roma...


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Back in downtown...

Original Rodin


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Beautiful neighborhood!


----------



## ABQalex (Aug 25, 2007)

Very nice pictures of a beautiful city! Mexico City's always fascinated me. I've always hoped to one day visit there. These pics just reinforce that desire!


----------



## Online (May 17, 2007)

Stradivari9 said:


> Beautiful pictures. Excellent architecture. Mexico City is known worldwide for having some of the best examples of beaux art architecture outside of Europe (France and Spain specifically). What makes me sad is the image people in the U.S. have of Mexico, I guess watching too much Fox News has its toll. Even worst is the fact that these people boast of their knowledge without taking the time of opening a book about Mexican history, even less one about Mexican demographics and architecture. Thanks for the great pictures!!!!!!!!


So true  And to think US students are taught that Mexico is poor and bad, and never to visit it... (I say this because a couple of students that lived in USA transferred to my school and well, said they are taught to not visit Mexico, that it's poor and ugly etc...)


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Stradivari9 said:


> Beautiful pictures. Excellent architecture. Mexico City is known worldwide for having some of the best examples of beaux art architecture outside of Europe (France and Spain specifically). What makes me sad is the image people in the U.S. have of Mexico, I guess watching too much Fox News has its toll. Even worst is the fact that these people boast of their knowledge without taking the time of opening a book about Mexican history, even less one about Mexican demographics and architecture. Thanks for the great pictures!!!!!!!!


You're welcome! 



ABQalex said:


> Very nice pictures of a beautiful city! Mexico City's always fascinated me. I've always hoped to one day visit there. These pics just reinforce that desire!


Thanks a lot. And I hope you can come and visit the city.


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

A few more pics...


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

*fantastique!!!​*


----------



## benzpilot (May 14, 2006)

very nice, there are few cities around the globe with such a great history and superb architecture by themselves


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

Interesting to see this conection between Mexico and France, even in the architeture. Actually all western countries in the 19th century were strongly influenced by France - it was a popoular country/nation in that period.

But in Mexico I think this influence was a little bit bigger in Latin America and all began because of Napoleon 3rd, nephew of the great Napoleon, he simply invented he had to intervene in the mexican politics and failed epically in this effort by commiting stupid mistakes - one of them was to underestimate the mexican militar capabilities. If only his uncle was the head of this "mision civilisationné" as the French used to say, today Mexico would be a french speaking country.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Very nice buildings. Lots of them look more like a mix of French and Spanish architecture you see in many cities in Spain like Madrid and Barcelona.


----------



## PoLy_MX (May 11, 2007)

pretty nice


----------



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

Cool thread, thanksfor sharing.


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey Im late to this thread, I read in article that Mexico CIty can feel like a secret Paris of N.America, now I know why. 

"The impression of Mexico City as a smoggy, lawless place might keep your average American traveler away, but locals and more intrepid adventurers have long known Distrito Federal (“D.F.”) to be one of the most vibrant places in the world. For those who can embrace a bit of chaos, the city can come to feel like the secret Paris of North America -- as artistically thriving, as romantic, as bohemian."

http://staging.forbestraveler.com/mexico-city.html

SALU2


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL THREAD


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Mindtrapper0 said:


> Hey Im late to this thread, I read in article that Mexico CIty can feel like a secret Paris of N.America, now I know why.
> 
> "The impression of Mexico City as a smoggy, lawless place might keep your average American traveler away, but locals and more intrepid adventurers have long known Distrito Federal (“D.F.”) to be one of the most vibrant places in the world. For those who can embrace a bit of chaos, the city can come to feel like the secret Paris of North America -- as artistically thriving, as romantic, as bohemian."
> 
> ...


Wow! You rescued this thread...

You know what. I made this thread before visiting Paris for the first time. And, when I was in Paris (keeping the distances) I felt shocked. The vibe, the atmosphere, the sounds, was pretty similar to Mexico City. Even those roasted chestnuts sellers in Paris' corners where quite similar to those in Mexico. And the Metro! Identical in some parts...

When you see Paris and Mexico City only with the eyes, the comparison may appear ridiculous. But when you feel both cities you find the similarities...


----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)

Great pictures, Yörch


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Yörch said:


> Wow! You rescued this thread...
> 
> You know what. I made this thread before visiting Paris for the first time. And, when I was in Paris (keeping the distances) I felt shocked. The vibe, the atmosphere, the sounds, was pretty similar to Mexico City. Even those roasted chestnuts sellers in Paris' corners where quite similar to those in Mexico. And the Metro! Identical in some parts...
> 
> When you see Paris and Mexico City only with the eyes, the comparison may appear ridiculous. But when you feel both cities you find the similarities...


I just had to becuase I related this thread with that article.
I've never been to Paris before, Just Mexico City. Both cities from pictures are stunning but Paris has that extra grandeur, so I can see why comparing both cities from the eye can appear ridiculous. As far as the feeling, I can see how they could have similarties. I just have to get myself to Paris then to Mexico City to give a valid comparison. 

mmm Roasted chestnuts, I haven't had in forever! Brings back memories


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Wow!!! Gotta love this thread. Maybe somebody can post a Samantha Brown's Passport to Latin America video. When she visited Mexico City. I'm pretty sure you are gonna love the intro and comparison she did on MC.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, great views of Mexico city kay:


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

DeNeza401 said:


> Wow!!! Gotta love this thread. Maybe somebody can post a Samantha Brown's Passport to Latin America video. When she visited Mexico City. I'm pretty sure you are gonna love the intro and comparison she did on MC.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCeAMZ3RJG0


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Mindtrapper0 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCeAMZ3RJG0


^^ ^^
Yep! That one. Thanks.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I loved Mexico City. I didn't see this part, but I was only there for 10 hours. I'll be back!


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

hermoso thread


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

i live in mexico city and one of my friends live sin those french architeture apartments! and i have a alot french-mexican friends !!!


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice thread but the title is annoying given the historical use of everything European by the elites in mexico and latin America in general...

If there's one side they "don't want you to see of Mexico City" it's not the french inspired architecture, it is places like Ciudad Neza or Tepito... 

The "french side" is precisely one of the things *they want you to see*, and not look at the other side...

Oh well, but the photos are good.


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Ciudad Neza is indeed not in Mexico City, it is a city (legally) by itself. It lies actually into another state. Tepito is the cliché of Mexico City.

What I wanted to expose with this thread is precisele those beautiful and not touristy neighbourhoods of Mexico City. You don't find tourists in Roma or Condesa quarters. 

On the other side, with "they don't want you to see" I refer mostly to the Hollywood universe the ones that really don't want you to see these faces of Mexico City.


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

^^ ^^
Indeed.... You don't get to see THIS side of Mexico City. You only get to see the bad side of the Capital. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Most beautiful residential neighbourhood in the world? Quite possibly I think!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ One of the most, great cities in the world  please post some new photos...


----------



## dvno_dvno_dvno (Jan 16, 2009)

eklips said:


> Nice thread but the title is annoying given the historical use of everything European by the elites in mexico and latin America in general...
> 
> If there's one side they "don't want you to see of Mexico City" it's not the french inspired architecture, it is places like Ciudad Neza or Tepito...
> 
> ...



_Au contraire_ my friend, american and european media only portray the worst image of Mexico City, that's why people like you that have never been here think that only the mexican elites live in this kind of neighbourhoods. That's quite funny for the people who actually live in or have visited the city because Roma and Condesa are the typical middle class neighbourhoods in Mexico City. No, we don't live in huts and french-styled buildings are not reserved only for the elite as you might imagine. You can come anytime to verify that Mexico City is not only a couple of european buildings surrounded by Tepito-style neighbourhoods and slums, this is also a big touristic city with lots of attractions.


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

+ 1 More of that unknown side of Mex City pleaseee.....


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

dvno_dvno_dvno said:


> _Au contraire_ my friend, american and european media only portray the worst image of Mexico City, that's why people like you that have never been here think that only the mexican elites live in this kind of neighbourhoods. That's quite funny for the people who actually live in or have visited the city because Roma and Condesa are the typical middle class neighbourhoods in Mexico City. No, we don't live in huts and french-styled buildings are not reserved only for the elite as you might imagine. You can come anytime to verify that Mexico City is not only a couple of european buildings surrounded by Tepito-style neighbourhoods and slums, this is also a big touristic city with lots of attractions.


I just came back from Mexico city, and no.

La Roma and Condesa are typically seen as "fresa" districts, which indeed they are. 

"Middle class" in latin America is an euphemism for the average upper class, not the elites, but upper class nonetheless.

Someone who really has a middle position (small office workers for example) in mexican society certainly doesn't live in La Roma.


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hola! I visited Roma last November and I fell in love with the place! It is different from other Mexico city neighborhoods. I've seen pictures of Roma from
Back in the day and it does appear to
Have been more "French" looking but nonetheless it is a charming neighborhood and the residents are so funky there ! Ahah so many adorable bistros, cafes and bars. There's this one street with tons of town houses that look straight out of NYC, I can't find it on street view which irritates me! Later I will post my pictures of colonia Roma.


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Also it's a shame that roma was hard hit by earthquakes and many gorgeous buildings were replaced with god awful styles from the 80's they don't deserve to stand next to beautiful buildings. But oh well! All the more interesting ..


----------

